# TiVo Transfer- Can't connect to DVR



## Janelle24 (Oct 8, 2006)

I am trying to set up a Series 2 TiVo to Toast TiVo Transfer. I entered the MAK, but the DVR doesn't appear in the TiVo Transfer menu. It is connected to the network. I even checked with TiVo support. They unfortunately couldn't help me further, because they don't support mac software...only pc. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers!


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

open up Terminal.app, and run this command:

```
mDNS -B _tivo-videos._tcp local
```
(hit ctrl-c after a few seconds to end it).

What does it print out?
(checking if bonjour sees your tivo).


----------



## Janelle24 (Oct 8, 2006)

This is what it says:

Timestamp A/R Flags Domain Service Type Instance Name
11:27:36.576 Add 1 . _tcp.local. _tivo-videos
11:27:36.576 Add 0 . _tcp.local. _tivo-videos

(Yikes!....This is beyond me...)


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Janelle24 said:


> This is what it says:
> 
> Timestamp A/R Flags Domain Service Type Instance Name
> 11:27:36.576 Add 1 . _tcp.local. _tivo-videos
> ...


it looks like you have two tivos, neither of which have a name.
Go back to the tivo website and make sure you named your tivos.

(or, use iTiVo and connect to them with their IP address)


----------



## Janelle24 (Oct 8, 2006)

Went to TiVo.com....they were already named on the website, but I guess not on the units??


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Janelle24 said:


> Went to TiVo.com....they were already named on the website, but I guess not on the units??


There's a way to force a nightly connection (can't remember the exact menu choice, but it's under the network setup). Do that, wait until it's done. When it's done, reboot the tivos (either pull the power cord, or there's some reboot option in the menu).


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

You set them up recently? It can take a bit of time to ripple through. For whatever reason, even an update and restart didn't do it, but the next day, it was all set.


----------



## Janelle24 (Oct 8, 2006)

No, they have been set up for sometime.


----------



## Janelle24 (Oct 8, 2006)

I am trying the update and power down, Yoav


----------



## Janelle24 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I reconnected to TiVo, then powered down. Still no DVR showing up in menu. I actually only have 1 that is connected to the network, but it doesn't show up in my "TiVo Transfer" in Toast 10.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Sigh no luck then.
have you tried using iTiVo and just specifying the IP address of your tivo instead?


----------



## Janelle24 (Oct 8, 2006)

I did try that, but it says "itivo could not communicate with your TiVo. Please make sure your IP address and MAK are correct and try again".
I got the IP address from my TiVo under settings/network connection, and the MAK from TiVo phone support. Is that correct?


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Janelle24 said:


> I did try that, but it says "itivo could not communicate with your TiVo. Please make sure your IP address and MAK are correct and try again".
> I got the IP address from my TiVo under settings/network connection, and the MAK from TiVo phone support. Is that correct?


That REALLY sounds like you have the wrong MAK. Try using one of the methods described here: http://code.google.com/p/itivo/wiki/Installation and see if it matches what the phone support told you.

Also, I'm curious. You did activate the tivo and pay for service right? (tivotogo won't work unless you have an activated tivo). If everything is set up correctly, you should be able to connect to 
https://(tivoip)/
with the username "tivo" and the password being your MAK.


----------



## Janelle24 (Oct 8, 2006)

I checked online, and it was the same MAK.
I also did this https://(tivoip)/ with my IP and it went directly to a screen that said I was set up to do all those things like tivo to go, online scheduling, etc. It didn't ask for username or password....
Alas...it still doesn't show up....


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Janelle24 said:


> I checked online, and it was the same MAK.
> I also did this https://(tivoip)/ with my IP and it went directly to a screen that said I was set up to do all those things like tivo to go, online scheduling, etc. It didn't ask for username or password....
> Alas...it still doesn't show up....


It didn't ask for a username/password??? did you include the S? (httpS://(ip)/) -- the screen you describe is completely the wrong screen for the https://(ip)/ page, and is the one you would get if you used http://(ip)/

If it really didn't ask for a password and you had the S, I think there's something majorly weird going on.


----------



## Janelle24 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I think I'll start over with phone support tomorrow. Thank you for trying. I really appreciate it!
Cheers!


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Janelle24 said:


> Well, I think I'll start over with phone support tomorrow. Thank you for trying. I really appreciate it!
> Cheers!


so you did have the S there?


----------



## Janelle24 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yoav said:


> so you did have the S there?


What does that mean??


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Janelle24 said:


> What does that mean??


I asked you to connect to https://(tivoip)/

You said you did, and described a resulting page that matches http://(tivoip)/

note the distinction between http and https
I was asking if you really connected to https://(tivoip)/


----------



## Janelle24 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry, I missed the previous post...

Yes, when I put the S in, it says Access Forbidden - No Authorization


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Janelle24 said:


> Sorry, I missed the previous post...
> 
> Yes, when I put the S in, it says Access Forbidden - No Authorization


Did you supply the username: tivo, password: your MAK before it gave you the no authorization error?

The method I just described is also how iTiVo and Roxio communicate with the tivo to pull down shows. You're going to need to get that fixed before any of the tools will be able to pull shows off the tivo.

Is your tivo behind a firewall or something that might prevent connections to port 443 (the https port) ?


----------



## Janelle24 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yoav said:


> Did you supply the username: tivo, password: your MAK before it gave you the no authorization error?


No, it went directly there.


----------



## Janelle24 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yoav said:


> Is your tivo behind a firewall or something that might prevent connections to port 443 (the https port) ?


How would I find this out. I am on a Mac/Leopard.


----------



## bedelman (Feb 26, 2001)

Janelle24 said:


> No, it went directly there.


I think this might happen when the box doesn't have Transfers Enabled. If you go into the System Information screen on the TiVo, what shows next to "TiVoToGo"? Also go into the Media Access Key screen on the TiVo itself and see what shows there -- it should either be a ten digit key or "Temporarily Not Available" (do not post your 10 digit Media Access Key here!)

I do not think this is a firewall issue

- Bob


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Janelle24 said:


> How would I find this out. I am on a Mac/Leopard.


The default apple firewall doesn't block outgoing connections, so unless you installed some program (a virus tool or somesuch that I've never heard of, or a VPN) you're probably not blocking it on your mac.

Your router MAY be blocking traffic, but again, that's a setting on your router that you would have had to take extra steps to get to happen.

I think it's more likely that your tivo is misconfigured to think that it is not activated for 'tivotogo'. From TiVo Central, select Messages & Setup; then Account & System Information; then System Information.

I'm curious as to your 'sofware version', your DVR name, the 'account status', and if your Home Media Options are active.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

For what it's worth, this is what it will look like when you connect via browser. You see it's https, and I had to sign in with my Tivo id and MAK. It's a good idea to assign your TiVo a static IP address so you'll know where to find it. Some of this is not obvious, but once you get it all set, it's pretty routine.

Are you sure you have your correct MAK? You should easily find it on the TiVo as well as on your online TiVo account. (As stated, never post it here. The above image is an internal router address, nothing private)


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmm, it just occurred to me:

Your tivo MAK is ten digits (all numbers). You're sure you didn't enter a capital-o instead of zero or lower-case-L instead of 1 or somesuch?

I'm still wondering why it went straight to 'authentication denied' instead of asking you for your username/MAK though. It may be that you have some username/password information cached somewhere. Have you tried the good-ol-reboot of the mac?


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Also, if you have parental controls enabled on your TiVo then your password is 14-digits (10-digit MAK + 4-digit Parental Unlock code). This is true even for the web interface.


----------



## Janelle24 (Oct 8, 2006)

So... I got SOME help from TiVo phone support.
The name of my TiVo now appears on my screen (TV), and the MAK also appears. Now it seems that it is connected to my network. I also tried the https.... and that came up with the username/password box and it WORKED! I used iTiVo and that worked as well. Thanks, Yoav.

What still doesn't work (what I started all of this with), is Toast 10 (Tivo Transfer) or Popcorn 3 (TiVo Transfer). The TiVo doesn't show up under TIVO DVR's to select it!
Any thoughts for that?
Thanks for all of your help!
Cheers!


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Janelle24 said:


> So... I got SOME help from TiVo phone support.
> The name of my TiVo now appears on my screen (TV), and the MAK also appears. Now it seems that it is connected to my network. I also tried the https.... and that came up with the username/password box and it WORKED! I used iTiVo and that worked as well. Thanks, Yoav.
> 
> What still doesn't work (what I started all of this with), is Toast 10 (Tivo Transfer) or Popcorn 3 (TiVo Transfer). The TiVo doesn't show up under TIVO DVR's to select it!
> ...


for toast to work, you'll need to make sure bonjour is working in your home network. (iTiVo will show you a list of tivos in the pulldown instead of just saying "My Tivos" there). Some home routers filter bonour, but the first thing to do is to reboot your home computer, your router, and your tivo, to make sure everything is reset  (yeah gotta love the reboots).


----------



## Janelle24 (Oct 8, 2006)

I hate to show my ignorance, but.....What is Bonjour?


----------



## bedelman (Feb 26, 2001)

It's a "discovery" protocol that allows devices to advertise what services they provide as well as look for other devices that they want to communicate with to do things like exchange files, print documents, and so on

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonjour_(software)


----------



## rsa (Jul 8, 2005)

I'd like to thank all the helpers in this thread. I had the *exact* same issues Janelle24 did.

I had to name my TiVo and enable transfers at tivo.com. After waiting 14 hours I did (yet another) "connect to tivo service" and reboot. No joy, so I called TiVo tech support who _appears_ to have manually processed the name/transfers update during our conversation. I say _appears_ since the tech support call disconnected in the middle of our conversation. Instead of calling back I did another "connect to tivo service" and reboot. Now, everything is A-OK. I've successfully downloaded a short recording from my TiVo to my MacBook and it played back perfectly.   

I'm thinking my TiVo renaming might never have "rippled" through the system. *Soon* after I initially enabled transfers at tivo.com, a MAK option (that was never there before) showed up on my System and Information Screen. Unfortunately, it said my MAK was temporarily unavailable. At teh same time, the TiVoToGo entry changed from i,i,i to a,a,a. But it wasn't until immediately after the TiVo tech support call that my MAK number was available on my TiVo and my TiVo was named.

Anyway, thanks again to all who contributed! :up:


----------

